# Which saddle should I get?



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.saddleonline.com/mobile_product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=9099 or http://www.tackrus.net/5042.html 
I love them both but I think the first one would be better quality. I would use it for roping, barrel racing, cutting, etc. So either one would work. I don't like how the breast collar and head stall that come with the green saddle are lighter oil than the saddle. But I could live with it if I got it. It will be going primarily on a bay roan Quarter Horse, if that makes a difference as to which one will look better. The green is very pretty, but the other saddle looks more practical in my opinion. What do you guys think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

To be honest neither, they are made in India with Water Buffalo Leather and generally with hollow fiberglass trees.

I have seen too many of those things fall apart, hurt Horses and Riders


.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree. If I had to choose, I'd go with the first one but I think you can get a better saddle and I think you can still stay fairly low in the price.


----------



## 74017 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm with the other two posters and personally very suspect of no name saddles. You should really get a saddle locally try it on your horse and ride in it before you buy.

For western trail on my TB I like the wintec synthetic saddle. Can't beat the price, it's comfy and most importantly fits my horse well. 

I have/had two other western saddles...a roper from Colorado saddlery and another trail from Colorado saddlery. Although these are very well made here in the US they don't fit my horse well.

Try before you buy!


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> To be honest neither, they are made in India with Water Buffalo Leather and generally with hollow fiberglass trees
> I have seen too many of those things fall apart, hurt Horses and Riders
> .


 :thumbsup:


To the OP be patient keep looking ! :wink:


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

For the price you would be spending on either of those saddles (especially the second) you can EASILY get a high quality used saddle in good condition. The green one says comparable to Circle Y, but with that price you could easily get the Circle Y saddles that I've been lusting over, and perhaps they'll even have some silver on them :wink: Much more practical, won't fall apart, and much safer for both you and your horse. Also, keep in mind that if you decide to sell a high quality used saddle then you have a great chance at getting back the money you put into it. If you buy a no-name saddle, then you'll be reselling it for almost nothing!


----------



## Barrels4Lyfe (Aug 18, 2011)

Good point!! Thanks for the advice everyone! I'm definitely going local/used saddle shopping once I get enough money together!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Good decision! Keep an eye out on Craigslist, tack trader pages, and eBay. I've found good deals through all of those avenues, all for less than these saddles new!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This is one tough, well made saddle, an older Simco. Rawhide wrapped wood tree, thick leather, real sheepskin. Pretty hard to kill this one. Just to show you the diff.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

If you can gather just a bit more of a budget together and really want something new, Corriente has some great saddles that are inexpensive for the quality. There are a lot of people here who can attest to them and I have one of my own that I love! I believe that the parts are made in Mexico, but they are all inspected and assembled in the U.S. so there's at least a checkpoint here before it gets to you. Other than that, almost any lightly or moderately used saddle from a good brand is going to be the best investment. Happy hunting!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Steer away from no name packages that include breast collar, headstall, pad, etc. Unless you know they were made by an American saddle maker and they are making you a package deal, these kind of packages are usually Indian made, very cheap stuff. I bought from saddleonline years ago for one of my kids, and although it looks pretty and we're still putting up with it since this daughter doesn't ride hard, I'm constantly glueing blingy stuff back on and I've had to patch up several decorative loose stitches around the seat area. It was a synthetic saddle package. Nothing super serious or structural but annoying and I definitely wouldn't let her use it for barrel racing. She just trail rides with me. I wish I would have been more informed then because I recently bought another synthetic for another daughter that rides much more seriously and she ended up with an American made Abetta. Still a good price but night and day quality difference from the last one. I know it's not the synthetic you're after, but I just wanted to share that I am disappointed with saddleonline products.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm embarrassed to say that I too have bought from saddlesonline in the past when I didn't know any better. Terrible quality saddles. I just about cried when I pulled it out of the box... Don't waste your money. There are some excellent quality used saddles out there. I ended up with a used Dakota barrel saddle and I love it. Good luck!


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

I have gotten all my saddles on Ebay used-like new. My current one is a Circle Y Barrel, "The Profit". $800 like new and I mean like new. My horse outgrew my first Circle Y. 

My only word of advice is to buy a brand name with a high resale. Or you will be stuck with a saddle or losing a lot of money.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless you are prepared of going to the expense of getting a saddle with a rawhide wrapped tree, you're better give up the idea of roping. Such a saddle, new will run you about $2200 and up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Not necessarily^^. If you can find a smaller maker who makes working (not show) quality stuff but isn't really well known, then you can get it cheaper.

Mine, that I have roped cattle weighing almost as much as my horse in with no ill effects, cost me a whopping $687...and I got it made custom to fit my taste instead of just dealing with what was already part of the saddle's appearance.

OP, I agree with others, I am glad that you're not going to get either of those saddles. You couldn't _pay _me to put either of them on one of my horses.

Do you know what size saddle your horse needs? Since both you posted were FQHB with 7" gullets, I'm assuming that's the correct size for him?

If so, I would strongly recommend Corriente Saddle Co. They make a great working quality saddle for an affordable price. Me, my Dad, and my Brother all ride in Corrientes and love them. I use mine for cattle work, roping, trail riding, and breaking in colts. It fits a wide range of horses and in spite of riding for hours a day, I've never had it sore a horse yet.

I've used it on ponies









Regular sized horses









And draft cross sized horses


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)

smrobs, does your saddle have a Wade horn?
Do you like the drop plate rigging? What are the benefits of the drop plate rigging?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

No, mine's got what they call a "dally horn". Here's what it looked like out of the box before I put the rubber on









The makers can make it with a wade horn if I had wanted though. As for the drop plate rigging, I really prefer it over a classic D-ring rigging. Riding colts, I like to have full mobility in my legs, especially if I ever need to reach up to bump one in the shoulder with my foot. With a D-ring rigging, I found that difficult because the big wad of latigo there would act as sort of a knee block. With the drop plate, it's a lot more flush with the side of the horse and I don't have trouble getting my leg exactly where I need it.

There are some folks that say the drop plate isn't as strong as a traditional D rigging, but I've not seen any evidence of that. My brother and I both have the drop plate and, between us, have roped countless cattle that were over 1000 pounds.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> There are some folks that say the drop plate isn't as strong as a traditional D rigging, but I've not seen any evidence of that. My brother and I both have the drop plate and, between us, have roped countless cattle that were over 1000 pounds.


I love the Drop Plate Rigging, installed by a good saddle maker it is stronger than a D-Ring as it has more mounting surface to the Tree.

Plus as you mention, the wad of latigo that attaches to your girth is lower, also it lowers the center of gravity for attachment to the girth making the saddle more stable, IMO

.


----------

